# Example Template of Third Party Statutory Declaration



## manish1101 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I am planning to get my ACS Skill Assessment done shortly for ANZSCO code; 261112 (System Analyst)

However, I do not have any previous Employer Reference letters in the ACS expected format to prove the experience.

I therefore will have to create Third Party Statutory Declaration from my ex-work colleague.

I would like to request if anyone can share with me template / example of such Statutory Declaration?
Also any tips you may want to share with this process.


Thanks in advance !


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

manish, what kind of reference letter sample are you looking for? If you cannot get the reference letter from your company HR, then you have to get it done through registered Notary.

Are you talking about the same?


----------



## manish1101 (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes I am talking about the same - Statutory Declaration Form signed by Notary. This option is exercised in case if you do not have experience letter from your previous employers on company letterhead.
Is there any sample template that can be referred to?


----------

